# Eeewww! Mutant albino cricket!!!



## Candy_Shop (Aug 26, 2005)

I have just checked in Hermione's viv before heading off to bed and there's a big white cricket in there? A big albino thing and it has another cricket attached to its arse! What's going on??? Am I doing something wrong? Is it dangerous for Hermione? I have removed it of course, but I didn't see it going into the viv when I fed her. Where did it come from? HELP!!! I'm freaking out :shock: :shock:


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

i think ull find it has just shed and it is skin not another cricket?


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

lol yeah crix shed like snakes so the big mutant white crick is just the grown cick and the one attatched to its arse is the shed skin.


----------



## Candy_Shop (Aug 26, 2005)

I had nightmares about it. Insects were taking over the world and getting their revenge on me for kneecapping them and feeding them to Hermione!! I did not know that crickets shed.  There ya go. I learn something new on here every day. Oh, it was horrible!! There's always going to be a dark place in my mind that's convinced it was a mutant with world domination on its mind Heh Heh!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

:rotfl: they are here!!!!! (said in the voice of that little girl from poltergheist or what ever the bloody film was called) :lol: , i didnt know you could get white crickets though?


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

i thought the crickets were albino when i first saw one that had just shed but there white becuse of there new skin or whatever it is is still soft and it darkens as it hardens much like a humans skin starts of like a really reddy pink when its new but the colour changes as it gets older


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

i never knew that but then i dont watch my crickets............they are there to die not admire :twisted:


----------



## Candy_Shop (Aug 26, 2005)

LOL!!! I thought there was another cricket growing out of its arse!!! :lol: It was bedtime when I found it and I was tired (that's my excuse!!)


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## little_chrissy (Aug 21, 2005)

i have never laughed so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!an albino cricket bein eaten by another cricket classic!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

